# Heresy-Online is looking for Non-GW Gamers



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Heresy-Online is looking for Non-GW Gamers*


As you may or may not be aware of, there is currently a feature being run Monthly in the Other Systems forum called 'Game of the Month' in which each month a different Non-GW game system has its own bitesize review including an introduction to the game and its creators, an overview of the Gameplay, some information on the miniatures involved accompanied by pictures, a list of stockists and a rating out of 10.


This feature is currently run by myself however we would like to allow the community of Heresy-Online to become more involved. For example, you might well be a loyal player of a system to be reviewed in the future such as Confrontation and might know a hell of a lot more about it than myself. Therefore not only would you get the chance to become involved but you would also be making that Months review that extra bit better.


It's really simple, here's how things will work out. Basically, below you will be able to view a list of all of the Games to be reviewed and in which month they will be reviewed. If you play one of the following or know anything worth adding and would like to help out in writing the review for it then simply post in this thread or contact me via PM about what game you're interested in helping out with, what you know about it, how you can help out and then we can discuss from there.


Here's the list of games for the next year:


*April '09* - AT-43 - *DONE*
*May '09* - Classic Battletech - *DONE*
*June '09* - Disposable Heroes
*July '09* - Confrontation
*August '09* - Monsterpocalypse
*September '09* - Infinity
*October '09* - World of Warcraft Miniature Game
*November '09* - Dark Age
*December '09* - Hell Dorado


That's the planned schedule up until 2010, should keep us occupied for a while  _(this schedule may change but I will update this list as soon a possible)_.

What we're looking for from you (if you are interested) is pretty much the following. If you have any pictures of completed miniatures from that game or some WIP pictures of models from that game you're very welcome to send them to me (credits will be given to everyone taking part and reputation will given). That said, you might just have a Battle report that you would like to be included, this is fine! You also may want to write a brief history about the game? Or perhaps you know a LOT of different independent stockists whom hold products for that game? Or even a brief tactica? Anything about the relevant game can be submitted if you like. If it's good, it'll be added. If it's not so good and needs improving you'll be told what needs improving so you can try again.

So there you have it, if you do by any chance play any of these games and are interested in getting involved and helping out, feel free to post about it here or Private Message me on the matter.

_(credits will be given to everyone taking part and reputation will given)_

Thanks.​


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I play Disposable heroes, PM me with what info you require and I'll try and fill it out best as possible


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I play classic battletech with friends at school once in a while, I wouldn't mind writing up about that.

Like Stella said, just send in what you need and whatnot, and I can fill it in.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, PM's sent  .


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I play Confrontation. LMK if you need anything.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help and contributions so far guys, it is appreciated. Hopefully this'll improve the quality of the Games reviews.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks to those who've contributed to the last Months Reviews!

Updated the list crossing off the months now in the past, more contributors are always welcome


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I ain't got much left to do, just been rather busy with work lately


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

June and July have been sorted and just a quick bump of this thread. If anyone wishes to write anything for the following months let me know 

Thanks for everyones contributions so far.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Red Corsairs said:


> June and July have been sorted and just a quick bump of this thread. If anyone wishes to write anything for the following months let me know
> 
> Thanks for everyones contributions so far.


you still forgot to post the missing russian bit for disposable heroes


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Dammit sorry about that, online time has been limited for me recently and have a large list of things still to get round too but I'll make that my top priority next time I get onto a computer but I'm having to use my iPod untill Friday now so it won't be untill Friday/ Saturday that I get it added in.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

De Battles Antiquitatis/Multitudinis (A.k.a DBA/DBM), and Hordes of the things (HotT), A good series of rules designed for people with a handfull of odd minitures to have a good (Sounds like old RT!) Ancients/Medevil/Fantasy battle, Produced by Wargames Research Group.

DBA
DBM
HotT


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

I;m really shocked that hordes and warmachine isn't even listed.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

That's because Hordes and Warmachine had already been done by the time he did this list.


----------

